# Phone Skope Case for iPhone 5



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a USED Phone Skope case that fits an iPhone 5. Asking $20. Call or text me @ 435-669-2137. Thanks!


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

What eye peice does it fit and where are you located?
Wes


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

The eye piece fits a Vortex Nomad. I'm in West Jordan.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I wasn't really planning on selling the eyepiece adapter only because I figured it would be hard to find someone who needed one for a vortex nomad. But if you want the adapter as well, I'd throw it in for free.


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not familar with these devices. Where do you get adapters? I would need one for a Swarovski.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

You can get the adapter from Phone Skopes website. 

phoneskope.com


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

This item has SOLD.


----------

